

Why Apple's iPad 3G Isn't Worth the Extra Money   - evo_9
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Mobile-and-Wireless/10-Reasons-Why-Apples-iPad-3G-Isnt-Worth-the-Extra-Money-133582/

======
protomyth
I really hate these top ten list articles. How about AT&T is fine in my area,
I don't want another contract, and wifi hotspots are not prevalent. Whatever
happened to laying out options and doing real analysis? Oh yeah, page views.

------
demallien
I can think of at least one very important use case for 3G enabled iPads -
business travelers.

Maybe it's different in the US, but here in Europe I often find myself in
hotels without wifi - or with wifi available only in the lobby. The fact that
I have my iPhone with me at these times has been very useful, to say the
least! I would pay over the monthly fee without hesitating when I find myself
in that situation, even though when I'm in my normal routine I can see the
OP's point that wifi is normally enough. The 3G option is for when it _isn't_
enough, which is why it's so handy to have as a pay-as-you-use option.

------
evo_9
One thing this guy overlooks is the lack of gps on the wifi iPad. That is a
bug omission if you plan to mifi enable your iPad mobile experience and use
your iPad for travel.

